# Ling Ling got a new haircut today 💕



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Hated to cut her beautiful hair but I just couldn’t keep up with her thick, dense coat. She has the prettiest eyes when all that hair is gone.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is a living doll. It looks great on her.


----------



## kayanne (Sep 15, 2018)

Ling Long is beautiful! At first I thought that photo was the "before" shot, until I saw there was no "after" shot. Her hair is still so full and long and gorgeous! 

I was just wondering today what tools/supplies I should have if I let Zita's hair grow long. I've always kept my Malteses' hair short, but I'm thinking about trying long at least for a while. Do you have recommendations for brushes, sprays, etc?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> She is a living doll. It looks great on her.


Thanks uncle Walter 💕


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

kayanne said:


> Ling Long is beautiful! At first I thought that photo was the "before" shot, until I saw there was no "after" shot. Her hair is still so full and long and gorgeous!
> 
> I was just wondering today what tools/supplies I should have if I let Zita's hair grow long. I've always kept my Malteses' hair short, but I'm thinking about trying long at least for a while. Do you have recommendations for brushes, sprays, etc?


Thank you...she had so much hair and was in a full coat. She’s in a Korean cut now, where they shave the middle area but leave legs full. It’s just easier to manage.
As far as tools, I have a poodle comb that I use the most on my long coat girls. I also have CC butter combs, wood brush, pin brush and a madden pin brush.
I’ve been using the new Wet brush Flex and love it. It’s very flexible and easy on their skin/coat, especially good for mats, no tugging.
I use all Les Pooch shampoos and conditioners on my girls, and Paul Mitchell ginger mint detangler.
Occasionally, I’ll use a deep mask by Goldwell or Kerastase on my girls but the Les Pooch seems to be very hydrating, without weighing down their hair.


----------



## kayanne (Sep 15, 2018)

maddysmom said:


> Thank you...she had so much hair and was in a full coat. She’s in a Korean cut now, where they shave the middle area but leave legs full. It’s just easier to manage.
> As far as tools, I have a poodle comb that I use the most on my long coat girls. I also have CC butter combs, wood brush, pin brush and a madden pin brush.
> I’ve been using the new Wet brush Flex and love it. It’s very flexible and easy on their skin/coat, especially good for mats, no tugging.
> I use all Les Pooch shampoos and conditioners on my girls, and Paul Mitchell ginger mint detangler.
> Occasionally, I’ll use a deep mask by Goldwell or Kerastase on my girls but the Les Pooch seems to be very hydrating, without weighing down their hair.


Thanks! You've given me a long shopping list!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Joanne, Ling Ling looks so beautiful! I have often wondered how you keep all your girls in full coat. I can't do it with one!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She looks beautiful! I've also heard that cut referred to as a Town & Country or even a "modified" puppy cut.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> Joanne, Ling Ling looks so beautiful! I have often wondered how you keep all your girls in full coat. I can't do it with one!


If she let me touch her, I could do it. 
Ever since her spay when she got that huge mat, she has been so jumpy and attacks me. I am just too terrified to do it anymore.
Funny thing is...she is the perfect angel for everyone else. It’s just me who she is vicious with. It makes it very difficult.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> She looks beautiful! I've also heard that cut referred to as a Town & Country or even a "modified" puppy cut.


Thanku...yes...I think the groomer said Town and country.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

She looks beautiful!! I know what you mean by having too much hair! I just had my puppy's hair cut off and now I an see her adorable face! 

You have a great groomer!


----------



## kayanne (Sep 15, 2018)

maddysmom said:


> Thank you...she had so much hair and was in a full coat. She’s in a Korean cut now, where they shave the middle area but leave legs full. It’s just easier to manage.
> As far as tools, I have a poodle comb that I use the most on my long coat girls. I also have CC butter combs, wood brush, pin brush and a madden pin brush.
> I’ve been using the new Wet brush Flex and love it. It’s very flexible and easy on their skin/coat, especially good for mats, no tugging.
> I use all Les Pooch shampoos and conditioners on my girls, and Paul Mitchell ginger mint detangler.
> Occasionally, I’ll use a deep mask by Goldwell or Kerastase on my girls but the Les Pooch seems to be very hydrating, without weighing down their hair.


I was going to private message you, but others may be interested too. Sorry for so many q's!
Where is a good source for Les Pooch? 
I'm guessing you use the brightening shampoo? 
Which Les Pooch conditioner?
I found something called wet brush flex for people---is that it?
I have a comb that looks just like the CC buttercomb. Do you think the CC one is better than others?

And sorry that autocorrect changed your dog's name to Ling Long in my post! :blush:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

kayanne said:


> I was going to private message you, but others may be interested too. Sorry for so many q's!
> Where is a good source for Les Pooch?
> I'm guessing you use the brightening shampoo?
> Which Les Pooch conditioner?
> ...


Here is the link to Les Pooch.
https://lespoochs.com/ 
I order directly thru them. If you call, they are great about telling you about promotions they may be running that are not on the website. I use their hypoallergenic line the most, though I use their micro encapsulated conditioner when I’m looking for more hydration. I don’t use their whitener because they come out really clean and white without, though I do have it.
They recommend diluting their products down, if so, you need to use distilled water, otherwise the product or any product can grow bacteria.
The Paul Mitchell spray detangler is better than Les Pooch, imo.
As far as combs...I have several other kinds but I personally think the butter combs are much more gentle on their coats and slide effortlessly thru.
The flex brush I order directly thru wet brush (for people) because, I received a few knock offs from Amazon that broke right away and weren’t as flexible.

Did I leave anything out?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

The A Team said:


> She looks beautiful!! I know what you mean by having too much hair! I just had my puppy's hair cut off and now I an see her adorable face!
> 
> You have a great groomer!


Thanku! I wish this groomer was more reliable. She hardly shows up to work,so it’s a real gamble getting her. I was lucky this time. She did do a great job.


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

maddysmom said:


> kayanne said:
> 
> 
> > Ling Long is beautiful! At first I thought that photo was the "before" shot, until I saw there was no "after" shot. Her hair is still so full and long and gorgeous!
> ...


The hair masks you mentioned are those made for dogs or humans?


----------



## kayanne (Sep 15, 2018)

maddysmom said:


> Here is the link to Les Pooch.
> https://lespoochs.com/
> I order directly thru them. If you call, they are great about telling you about promotions they may be running that are not on the website. I use their hypoallergenic line the most, though I use their micro encapsulated conditioner when I’m looking for more hydration. I don’t use their whitener because they come out really clean and white without, though I do have it.
> They recommend diluting their products down, if so, you need to use distilled water, otherwise the product or any product can grow bacteria.
> ...


Thank you so much for all that detailed information!!

One more q: do you use the detangler every time you brush, or only after a bath?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Melitx said:


> The hair masks you mentioned are those made for dogs or humans?


Humans. My girls are very sensitive to product, so do well with these.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

kayanne said:


> Thank you so much for all that detailed information!!
> 
> One more q: do you use the detangler every time you brush, or only after a bath?


I use conditioner every time I bath them and detangler in between for any tangles or mats

This a before and after with Suki with Les Pooch.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Joanne, You are amazing!!! 

I love Ling Lings new haircut :wub:. I am jealous of her thick hair. Abella does not have thick hair and it tends to go frizzy so I am always deep conditioning it yet trying not to weigh it down to much :smpullhair:. Your girls always look amazing and so well groomed........I don't know how you do it. I just have Abella and it seems Im always washing, trimming or cutting something on her! :HistericalSmiley:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is great!"


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

To precious, now you will never be able to say no to those BIG eyes.
She's got you wrapped around her paws Joanne :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

matilda's mommy said:


> to precious, now you will never be able to say no to those big eyes.
> She's got you wrapped around her paws joanne :histericalsmiley:


❤❤❤


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I did the same thing. 
I cried when I clipped them but they acted like they felt freed from all that hair. 
They played more and were happy not being groomed so much. Lol


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Ling Ling looks adorable in her haircut.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> I did the same thing.
> I cried when I clipped them but they acted like they felt freed from all that hair.
> They played more and were happy not being groomed so much. Lol


She definitely feels happier.
Most importantly, it’s keeping the peace between us.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Dixie's Mama said:


> Ling Ling looks adorable in her haircut.


Thank you ❤


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

My ling ling


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LOVE the new cut!! She's such a pretty girl :wub: I know that feeling with "too much hair"!! Adele's coat was so full and fluffy, I could never get it to lay down


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

The A Team said:


> LOVE the new cut!! She's such a pretty girl :wub: I know that feeling with "too much hair"!! Adele's coat was so full and fluffy, I could never get it to lay down


And when a hairdresser can’t control it...you know that its ALOT of hair!!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

What a face!! She sure is adorable!

Lainie


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Joanne,
Have you ever tried the Pureology products on your fluffs? I usually use the Goldwell deep conditioners on Abella but yesterday when I gave her a bath I used the Pureology Superfood Strength Cure. I really like the results. Its fun trying new products. On your recommendation I also got the wet flex brush - I got so tired of the Madden brushes breaking so easily. :smpullhair:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Joanne,
> Have you ever tried the Pureology products on your fluffs? I usually use the Goldwell deep conditioners on Abella but yesterday when I gave her a bath I used the Pureology Superfood Strength Cure. I really like the results. Its fun trying new products. On your recommendation I also got the wet flex brush - I got so tired of the Madden brushes breaking so easily. :smpullhair:


I haven’t used Pureology in years. Only because the supply store who sells it, is not convenient for me.
I did recently use the Kevin Murphy line on Suki and her hair felt great.
I think you’ll really like the flex brush. Did you order directly from Wet brush or were you able to pick it up at the beauty supply store?


----------

